
Ask HN: Which technical conference( recording)s have you learnt the most from? - azmodeus
A recent example for me is Spacy IRL [0] a practical conference about running NLP pipelines. See how others are using tools of the trade helps me keep up to date.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=hNPwRPg9BrQ&amp;list=PLBmcuObd5An4UC6jvK_-eSl6jCvP1gwXc
======
TRossi
for me it was zero knowledge summit 03, finally a conference dedicated only to
the cryptography without the blockchain noise (previous summits had blockchain
flavour).

On youtube I found this seminar:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7RMjyE5E3Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7RMjyE5E3Y)

Although my favorite was STARK executed pen and paper, there's no recording of
it though.

------
Nowygold
Spoko

